# Einschränkung der Wertebereich. Stimmt es so?



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
die Aufgabe lautet:

Kennzeichen soll, mindestens ein Großbuchstaben, Bindestrick, mindestens eine Ziffer enthalten.
Bsp: Es-3333

Nun meine Einschränkung dazu:

[XML]  <xsd:simpleType name="KennzeichenAufteilung">
        <xsd:restriction>
            <xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1+}-d{1+}"/>
        </xsd:restriction>>
    </xsd:simpleType>[/XML]

Es ensteht immer einen Fehler: ERROR: src-simple-type.2.b: A <restriction> element was found that has neither a base [attribute] nor a <simpleType> element among its [children]. One is required.


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jan 2010)

{1,} steht für ein oder mehrmals (oder eben nur das + ) ... und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du einfach d schreibne kannst, fehlt da nicht der \  ?


----------



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> {1,} steht für ein oder mehrmals (oder eben nur das + ) ... und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du einfach d schreibne kannst, fehlt da nicht der \  ?



also geht es dann wenn ich wie in diesem Fall die + einfach einfüge? Also eine + zwischen den {} Klammern? d steht für die Ziffern. Ach ja stimmt \ muss vor d eingefügt werden

also dann so:

[XML]<xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1+}-\d{1+}"/>[/XML]

Ach noch eine Frage kann man einfach dazwischen Bindestrich einfügen? Damit man weis dass Bindestrich die Ziffern von Buchstaben trennt´?


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jan 2010)

> Ach noch eine Frage kann man einfach dazwischen Bindestrich einfügen? Damit man weis dass Bindestrich die Ziffern von Buchstaben trennt´?


Wahrscheinlich musst du dne auch escapen \-



> also dann so:
> .......



Mhm, denke wohl eher so:

[xml]
<xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1,}\-\d{1,}"/>
[/xml]

oder aber wie schon gesagt NUR + 

[xml]
<xsdattern value="[A-Z]+\-\d+"/>
[/xml]

*müßte* es sein...?


----------



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

alles klar  dankeschön aber wenn ich diese jetzt verwende entstehen x von Fehlern  ich kann die Fehler nicht finden. Da ich Anfänger bin habe ich immer noch schwierigkeiten könnte jemant vielleicht die Codes kopieren und mal die Fehler anschauen´? Wäre echt super nett?

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>



<ns0:Auto xmlns:xsi='http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance'
          xmlns:ns0='http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2'
          xsi:schemaLocation='http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2 pgm2.xsd'>

    <Nachname>Mueller</Nachname>
    <Vorname>Hans</Vorname>
    <Kennzeichen>ES-333</Kennzeichen>

</ns0:Auto>[/XML]

[XML]<xsd:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
targetNamespace="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
    xmlns:tns="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
    elementFormDefault="qualified" >

    <xsd:element name="Auto">
        <xsd:complexType>
            <xsd:sequence>
                <xsd:element name="Nachname" type="xsd:string"></xsd:element>
                <xsd:element name="Vorname" type="xsd:string"></xsd:element>
                <xsd:element name="Kennzeichen" type="xsd:Kennzeichen"></xsd:element>
            </xsd:sequence>
        </xsd:complexType>
    </xsd:element>

    <xsd:simpleType name="Kennzeichen">
        <xsd:restriction>
            <xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1,}\-\d{1,}"/>
        </xsd:restriction>>
     </xsd:simpleType>
</xsd:schema>[/XML]


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jan 2010)

Probiers mal mit dieser Schema-Datei:
[xml]
<xsd:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
targetNamespace="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
    xmlns:tns="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
    elementFormDefault="qualified" >

    <xsd:element name="Auto">
        <xsd:complexType>
            <xsd:sequence>
                <xsd:element name="Nachname" type="xsd:string"></xsd:element>
                <xsd:element name="Vorname" type="xsd:string"></xsd:element>
                <xsd:element name="Kennzeichen" type="tns:Kennzeichen"></xsd:element>
            </xsd:sequence>
        </xsd:complexType>
    </xsd:element>

    <xsd:simpleType name="Kennzeichen">
        <xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
            <xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1,}\-\d{1,}"/>
        </xsd:restriction>
     </xsd:simpleType>
</xsd:schema>
[/xml]


----------



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Probiers mal mit dieser Schema-Datei:
> [xml]
> <xsd:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
> targetNamespace="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
> ...



Schema funktioniert einwandfrei aber warum hast du anstatt xsd tns genommen? Was sagt uns das?

[XML]<ns0:Auto xmlns:xsi='http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance'
          xmlns:ns0='C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Onuncu_Ay\Eigene Dateien\Programmierung 2_2009\XMLSchema\src\xmlschema'
          xsi:schemaLocation='C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Onuncu_Ay\Eigene Dateien\Programmierung 2_2009\XMLSchema\src\xmlschema\pgm2.xsd'>

    <Nachname>Rausch</Nachname>
    <Vorname>Alexander</Vorname>
    <Kennzeichen>KA-333</Kennzeichen>

</ns0:Auto>[/XML]

funktioniert immer noch nicht


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Jan 2010)

Ja ich glaub da kommt alles mit den Namensräumen durcheinander, lies dich da nochmal ein vllt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namensraum_(XML)


----------



## babuschka (30. Jan 2010)

alles klar  vielen dank für deine Hilfe


----------

